# New year's eve with best friends



## Becky1951 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 31, 2022)

_My babies to keep me warm _


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2022)

My sweet doggie


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2023)

Buffy sat on me from 8-midnight last night.  She also hated the electronic music on ABC.


----------

